# eye test, with prsi



## paperclip (1 Jul 2009)

hi, can i get an eye test paid for with my prsi?


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Jul 2009)

We got ours tested recently at Specsavers and it was covered under PRSI. Just ensure first that you meet the prsi conditions .


----------



## gipimann (1 Jul 2009)

Have a look at  Treatment Benefit  which explains how to qualify.


----------



## annet (1 Jul 2009)

Yes, depending on whether you have the required number of contributions in the relevant tax year which is 2007, and the number of contributions you have made since first starting work.  Operational guidelines that fully explain the system is  http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/treatmentben.aspx
It might also be of interest for viewers - to know that under EU Reg 1408/71 on patient mobility treatment can also be accessed in another EU member state and does not require prior authorisation from the Department of Social & Family Affairs - and reimbursement for treatment received has to be in accordance with that provided for under national laws.


----------

